# Back protection



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

I definitely recommend one for the motorcycle. If you want one for both, you either need one that is a vest style or a one that straps on like a backpack. I use an old alpinestar one for the track that straps on like a backpack. Not sure how well that would work for snowboarding though. I see a lot of people where I live ride with the Icon vest on the street. My guess is the vest type might be better when not worn with a motorcycle jacket/suit to keep it in place.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I always use the Dainese ACTIVE VEST EVO when riding resort without backpack. 

Comfy, good airventilation, doesn't feel bulky at all as the plates bend easily on one side (forward) but are rigid backwards. Dainese is producing protectors for many sports, also motorcycling. If you'd have to order one: the sizes are Italian... rather on the small side around the waist.


----------



## bassness (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a Demon Vest X D3O V2 that has worked well for me. It's not bulky, has a great spine protector and also has front and rear rib protection. Backcountry has it for 20% off right now.

Demon Snow Shield Vest V2 - Men's | Backcountry.com


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I _always_ wear a spine protector. Never had a back injury, and would like to keep it that way.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

I use a Pro-Tec IPS Back Pad. Has saved me in a couple of really nasty crashes. What I perhaps like most about it is that it's a little longer and covers the back all the way to the sacrum. Plus it's both flexible and sturdy as hell.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I have Spidi Warrior EVO Back Protector for motorcycle.
Though, I never wore it for snowboarding.
Hmmm... got me thinking...


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I wear an older version of this: EX-K Harness Flite | Forcefield Body Armour

Designed for motorcycling, but worn by some pro snowboarders (I mean British snowboarders, but still).

I wish I'd gone back protector only sometimes, as it can get pretty hot. But the chest protector has been useful a couple times I've bounced off ice after washing out on a hard toeside carve. I imagine if I had a close encounter with a tree, I'd also appreciate the extra protection.

Other than that, it stays in place pretty good and other than overheating on hot days, I don't really notice it very much when I ride. I sadly only wear it about 25% of the time, mostly on account of laziness. I should wear it more consistently. I definitely bust it out if it's icy, if I'm planning on dropping cliffs, or trying new tricks.


----------



## Lovethebean (Oct 7, 2012)

The POC Sports VPD vest exceeds the motorcycle standard fro safety

http://www.pocsports.com/en/product/1550/spine-vpd-2-0-vest


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

I run an Oneal Underdog II body armour. With the elbow pads removed.

I've landed hard on my back a few times with it and it took the impact really well.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Stijn89 said:


> Last year i broke a vertebra in a work related incident, messed up my planned snowboard holidays so was out for another try this year
> 
> 3rd day i took a bad hit to the back, guess what, it's cracked again...
> So now i'm looking into back protectors as i'm not going to let every fall take me out a couple of days at least.
> ...


What kind of break did you sustain at work and subsequently on the hill? I'm really surprised to hear that you had a repeated injury- my doc told me that the two vertebrae that I crushed would end up stronger than before once healed. I've been riding a couple years since my accident without any signs that I'd ever broken them.

I'm curious how you cracked it again riding.

Maybe I should be looking at protection..


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

*What about with a backpack?*

It appears that most of you are not wearing these with a backpack. Does anyone wear one and also wear a backpack? I wear a pack for Ski Patrol but have been thinking some protection would be a good idea. Would love to hear about one that doesn't conflict with a pack.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Alpine Duke said:


> It appears that most of you are not wearing these with a backpack. Does anyone wear one and also wear a backpack? I wear a pack for Ski Patrol but have been thinking some protection would be a good idea. Would love to hear about one that doesn't conflict with a pack.


I only buy backpacks with integrated back protection - thermos & spine are two things which don't go along well in my imagination - therefore I never combine both.

The Dainese could be bit cumbersome in combination with a backpack I'd reckon cos it has a slight concave profile as soon as you bend forward i.e. I'd assume the backpack would sit bit high profile. But I've seen ppl using both.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

kimchijajonshim said:


> I wear an older version of this: EX-K Harness Flite | Forcefield Body Armour
> 
> Designed for motorcycling, but worn by some pro snowboarders (I mean British snowboarders, but still).
> 
> ...


After a couple not-that-bad-but-could-have-been-much-worse falls yesterday, I think I either need to suck it up with my back protector or pick up one that doesn't heat me up so much. Neither fall was nearly hard enough to break anything and I was able to ride away from both pretty quickly, but with the back protector I'd have saved myself a few bruises and getting the wind knocked out of me.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

I wear mine (see above) with a backpack. Never had a problem ... save that little occasion when I was really stupid and put my action cam in my back pack ...


----------



## heikis (Jan 30, 2016)

Can anyone share thoughts about the Forcefield Carve back protector? Im also considering the POC Spine VPD2 (cheapest) and the Slytech Backpro Noshock XT (most expensive of the three). Thanks for any input!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I wear the demon snow flex force pro full pants (d30 version) and full jacket non d30. both of them rock, however the d30 is slightly better


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

heikis said:


> Can anyone share thoughts about the Forcefield Carve back protector? Im also considering the POC Spine VPD2 (cheapest) and the Slytech Backpro Noshock XT (most expensive of the three). Thanks for any input!


Never touched a Slytech, but I tried a POC vest (the one with the shoulder pads and chest guard) for a couple days before returning it and own the Force Field Flite Harness (what you posted except with a chest pad and minor clavicle protection).

POC is far lighter weight and more comfortable. I think they'd be equally protective slamming on flat surfaces, my gut feeling is that the Forcefield would be better slamming on rocks because it's a burlier material. Thankfully I've never had to test that, so take it for what it's worth.

Personally I am considering selling my Forcefield and buying a POC or Slytech, this time just the back protector (like what you're looking at). I barely even notice the Forcefield while I'm riding (maybe a bit more likely to overheat if it's hot), but it's just enough of a pain to either carry around as extra gear or wear in the car that I don't wear it as often as I should. Even if the soft ones are less protective, if they're comfortable enough to wear in the car that's a big improvement over going out with anything on. That said, the chest protector part of my Forcefield is big reason it feels a little more restrictive, so if I had just the back protector it might be more comfortable throwing it on in the car and going out.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I own two motorcycle back protectors. (I also ride a motorcycle, but that is beside the point).

The original Icon Field Vest ( http://ecdn.liveclicker.net/0079A8/cdn/thumbnails/1082/1340267708_1_Flv_1280x720_thumb_2.jpg )

and the AlpineStars bionic jacket ( http://www.btosports.com/mm5/graphics/00000001/ALPBIONIC2LS.jpg ), which also includes chest plates, shoulders, forearms and an abdomen belt.

I've ridden (a snowboard) in them both. I much prefer the Icon Field vest, which is easy to move around in and doesn't add much bulk.

Its not absolutely necessary, but it does noticeably reduce the fatigue from big falls onto hardpack or terrain park features. The only bad thing is that it can sometimes poke out from under the powder skirt on a jacket.


----------



## Loki (Mar 6, 2015)

I wear the Demon D3O and it's awesome


----------

